# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Built Ford Tough

## Acespades

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rkh9N9qc_HA]YouTube - No Manicures[/ame]

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=K1KVp_UcHSM]YouTube - No Fancy Coffee[/ame]




1)NO ROLLER LUGGAGE2)NO SCOOTERS3)NO PUNY DOGS4)NO MEAT SUBSTITUTES5)NO LIQUID WRENCH6)NO FANCY COFFEE7)NO FANNY PACKS :Cool: NO CUTESY CELL PHONE RINGS9)NO MANICURES10)NO HAIR PRODUCTS1)NO ROLLER LUGGAGE2)NO SCOOTERS3)NO PUNY DOGS4)NO MEAT SUBSTITUTES5)NO LIQUID WRENCH6)NO FANCY COFFEE7)NO FANNY PACKS :Cool: NO CUTESY CELL PHONE RINGS9)NO MANICURES10)NO HAIR PRODUCTS

----------

